# Honda GX390 carburetor question(s)



## JoeF (Mar 29, 2017)

Have a Northern Tool NH6800 generator with a Honda GX390 engine. Have had the generator stored inside for several years. 
Tried fresh gasoline and made sure the fuel shutoff valve was working.
It starts but will only run as long as I keep feeding it starter fluid in bursts into the carburetor !! 
Figured that the carb in general &/or jet(s) &/or orifices are gummed up with old fuel residue and Lord knows what else so.........................
Removed the carb to try and disassemble / clean it.
Have a few questions regarding the carb 'set-up'.
1) does what appears to be a float bowl screw into the body or is there some other mysterious way of 
attaching it ?
2) what is the purpose of the solenoid on the bottom of the float bowl ? - regulate fuel flow maybe or ??? 
3) is there ANYWHERE that I can get an exploded diagram of this carburetor to help figure out how to 
disassemble and clean it and possibly what spring loaded parts are lurking inside just waiting for the chance 
to escape, never to be heard from again :tango_face_surprise
Thanks in advance for any information anyone may have.
BTW - I've already ordered a new, I suspect Chinese, replacement carb !!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Not familiar with Honda gensets. Generically speaking, never use starter fluid on a small gas engine, good way to destroy it. Use carb and choke cleaner, starter fluid is meant for diesel engines which can withstand much higher temperature and pressure during the combustion stroke. Generically speaking solenoid on the bottom of small engine carb is a fuel circuit "on off" controlled by the on off switch to prevent dieseling, or the engine trying to continue to run after being turned off.




\


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

All the GX carbs are the same. 390 comes with or without the shutoff. You can get exploded views on any Honda parts sites. 


Here is a link to a regular GX390 carb.


All Years GX390UH1 QTT Honda Small Engine CARBURETOR (1) Diagram and Parts


The solenoid is a fuel shutoff. And not just off, it is OFF OFF. Needs to be on in order for the engine to run. You see them when there is a big gas tank sometimes. Normal 390 does not have one.


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

Another link to a solenoid unit.


All Years GX390RT2 VCT Honda Small Engine CARBURETOR (2) Diagram and Parts

And when I said all GX are the same, I meant, same basic idea. They are not exactly the same. Jets, emulsion tubes, pilot jets will vary between devices obviously even on the same engine series so you should contact Northern and see if you can get some sort of parts list if possible.


----------

